# Ottawa Bluesfest lineup announced



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://ottawabluesfest.ca/lineup/grid/

Decide for yourself.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be the first. There's music for everyone so I suppose that makes it a good festival. 

And to those expecting a blues festival, it's not although there's a few good blues acts to consider.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It'd be a helluva blues festival if John Mayall, Gary Clark Jr., Elvin Bishop, and Trombone Shorty played on the same day. Unfortunately, they won't.

Geez, I miss the gospel tent.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I certainly would not call it a blues festival but it is an impressive lineup sure to please just about any palette


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

mhammer said:


> http://ottawabluesfest.ca/lineup/grid/
> 
> Decide for yourself.


Decided. 
Time and money better spent on a "real" blues fest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At some point, they are going to have to change the name, because it does tend to annoy folks like yourself who are seeking one thing and find another when they see the acts. It IS disappointing. If it was the Ottawa Rockfest or Popfest or Musicfest, it would not cheese off quite as many people. Guys like myself still remember when it was primarily blues, r&b and gospel, so the current "version" feels like it has strayed in a bad direction. On the other hand, if it was the Cisco Rockfest, I'd be thinking "Hey great! They have a few blues acts this year!". I think it would also make other "bluesfests", that commit more fully to a blues-only menu, more successful, rather than seeming as if they are smaller also-ran versions of the big one. They all deserve to have a satisfied audience.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow that is an amazing amount of talent coming through over 10 days. The $249 seems reasonable for a full pass, even the 3 days @ $99 I could easily get my money's worth.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmm..... in years past many of the acts playing in Ottawa also hit the Quebec City Summer Festival (Pauline Marois be damned, I'd still rather go to Quebec City than Ottawa) & Mont Tremblant Blues Festival (free), any idea how long the early bird wristbands are on sale for?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> At some point, they are going to have to change the name, because it does tend to annoy folks like yourself who are seeking one thing and find another when they see the acts. It IS disappointing. If it was the Ottawa Rockfest or Popfest or Musicfest, it would not cheese off quite as many people. Guys like myself still remember when it was primarily blues, r&b and gospel, so the current "version" feels like it has strayed in a bad direction. On the other hand, if it was the Cisco Rockfest, I'd be thinking "Hey great! They have a few blues acts this year!". I think it would also make other "bluesfests", that commit more fully to a blues-only menu, more successful, rather than seeming as if they are smaller also-ran versions of the big one. They all deserve to have a satisfied audience.


Agreed, they should name it to reflect what it now is. If you want a Bluesfest that's truer to those roots head on down the highway in August to the Kitchener Bluesfest! Get's bigger every year. They have some acts that lean more to the rock vein but for the most part it's pretty blusey.
As for the Ottawa fest. July 5 looks to be a great night as both Vintage Trouble and Black Joe Lewis are playing the same night. Lady Gaga is the headliner so you can leave early and avoid the crowds!


----------

